# Cured pork belly question



## highlife4me (Jan 20, 2017)

I have aquired a pork belly that has been cured but not smoked yet.  (I was expecting a whole pork belly uncured)  I do not have time to smoke it until next weekend.  Can I keep it refrigerated for a week then smoke it?  Or freeze it then thaw and smoke?  The hog was butchered at a meat market and the belly was cured in a brine for 12 days so it should be cured through.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 21, 2017)

Did the market use a nitrite cure like cure #1 or their "bacon cure" with nitrite.....

If so, after curing my pork bellies, I place them on a wire rack, uncovered, in the refer for a week to age and dry, forming a pellicle, then cold smoke below 70 deg. F for however many hours I like....

Then I do the same again...  on a wire rack for a week, uncovered in the refer.... after smoking...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2017)

I do the same as Dave. 

Ask the market to make sure they used cure in their brine. If so you're good to go.


----------



## highlife4me (Jan 21, 2017)

Yes they used cure.  I have the bellies drying in the fridge now.  A BIG THANK YOU for the feedback, much appreciated!


----------

